# Robin's toy



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I took Robin along on a visit to a friend, we all had a good time,but when I came home I realized I'd left Robin's prize toy-some beads on a string-behind. Instantly, he began to search the place looking high and low-literally,up on a cat tree under the bed! Finally he determined it wasn't there! I called and confirmed I'd left it and promised Robin Hood I'd go get it in the morning.

NONSENSE.

He scurried through the house, yeowling and becoming more frantic. I was watching the Chargers/Broncos game atback sorry,Marie,and I'd had L.O. turkey and just wanted to... 'YOW!!!' 'Now Robin,I'll get it IN THE MORNING.' I said,intending to quiet him with my stern tone. He jumped on my lap,looked into my eyes,'MEM'? SO...back I went. In the rain. And when I got back with his toy his eyes just lit up! We played late that night,THEN I crashed. Get the hoomans out of their comfort zones...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Geesh, Robin, spoiled much?

You're a good cat-Daddy, Kurt. :grin:


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

That is so cute. And what a spoiled kitty, I'd probably do the same LOL. Max has a new mouse toy he really loves, he carries it with him everywhere or it has to be close to him. Like he has it next to him while he eats and sometimes I wake up with his toy mouse staring at me on my pillow... I call it his security blanket.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I can relate!! 

In October (around Gracie's 'adoption day' which we celebrate along with actual her birthday in May), I made a promise to myself to start playing with her again every night. We had all gotten so busy in the last year or so that she was not getting her fun time or exercise in, and I especially was starting to feel really bad about it since she's a only kitty without any companions. 

Anyhow, she now spends _every evening_ after dinner patiently camped in front of the family room closet waiting for toy time. If anyone mentions anything remotely related to playing ("Blah blah blah _play_?", "Blah blah _toy time_?", or "Blah blah blah _big mouse or little mouse?_..") she comes right up to us, just like Robin did, looks us right in the eyes and say "MAOW!" in a tone of voice that we have never heard before. And she keeps saying it, over her shoulder, while she walks us to the closet. It feels like a whole new level of communication. I think she'd rather play than eat, which is _really_ saying a lot... And, as a nice side benefit, she's gotten really buff - no more tummy sag at all...

Fran


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

My cat never really bonded with a toy like that, but he's ALWAYS loved my brother's socks!


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

Mouse loves a fluffy ball, which she chewed off a cat tree, she even plays 'fetch' with it


----------

